# Hi From Turkey



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi My Name Is Zafer ..
I'm Joining The Forum fromTurkey.these Forum Looks Quit Interesting But It is a big Shame There Is Not Enough Information About Turkish Pigeons Here...tomorrow I Will Post My Turkish Tumbler Pigeons Pictures Real Tumblers From Where They Born...
:d

http://www.izlesene.com/video/turkıye guvercın forum-turkiyeguvercinforum/565677

THESE IS A VIDEO A ANKARA TUMBLER WHICH BELONGS TO MY FRiEND ALPASLAN..
THESE WILL GIVE YOU AN IDEA FOR A REAL HIGH PERFORMER FROM TURKEY/ankara


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*High Performance Turkisj Tumblers*

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

We would appreciate you sharing your stories about the real Turkish Tumblers and pictures.

That is a lovely video of your friends bird performing such magnificant tumbling in the air.

Thank you for sharing, and please do continue to share with us.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

zafer dal said:


> Hi My Name Is Zafer ..
> I'm Joining The Forum fromTurkey.these Forum Looks Quit Interesting But It is a big Shame There Is Not Enough Information About Turkish Pigeons Here...tomorrow I Will Post My Turkish Tumbler Pigeons Pictures Real Tumblers From Where They Born...
> :d
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome, its a nice place to hang out and learn things 
I can't watch the video because I have dial-up, but I'd love to see some pictures!


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

I Will Post Pictures Soon ...
It Is Nice Meet With People In These Group .i Want Send You More Video But It Is Almost Impossible To Record A Video Of Their Performance ....

You Need See And Live The Moment...:d


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

THESE IS ANOTHER ONE ,BIRD IS BELOG TO YUSUF AGA FROM SAMSUN....
http://www.izlesene.com/video/dumanlı-isli-dumanli-eke-erkek/447465


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.izlesene.com/video/hayvanlar-guvercin-takla-oyun/447426

ANOTHER YUSUF AGA


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

THESE IS ANOTHER GREAT BLUR BELONGS TO HAKAN CAMURCU/ISTANBUL
http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...4t_oyun-kuutaklacguvercindamcmavi-dii_animals


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

http://video.eksenim.mynet.com/ergunaysari/taklaci_guvercin/212132/

THESE IS A PERFET TAKE OFF ...WHICH WE ALWAYS LOOK FOR A GREAT PERFORMANCE


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

ANOTHER BLACK MALE FROM KAYSERI..
http://www.izlesene.com/video/taklacı kayserı-taklacioyunlukayseri/298213


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Zafer and welcome to the forum.

I enjoyed all your videos. They are very strong flyers.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Zafer and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Amazing birds you and your friends have there! Our Performing Breeds Forum is fairly new, so there hasn't been a lot of activity here yet, but we certainly appreciate you joining and sharing these wonderful pigeons with us!

Terry


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

C:\Documents and Settings\Microsoft\Desktop\kalem sari.jpg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zafer dal said:


> C:\Documents and Settings\Microsoft\Desktop\kalem sari.jpg


If you are trying to share a photo with us, you will need to either put it in the Gallery here on Pigeon-Talk or upload it to one of the picture sharing sites and then post a link to the photo.

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Zafer,

Thanks for the links. Most of the only good info we have on Turkish birds in English is at this site, which you might also enjoy.

http://www.turkishtumblers.com


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

I Know That Page ..it Is Agreat Work And Very Profesional Study...

But We Basicly Focus One Bloodline Which Is Ankara..which Is As You Can See Real Performers.as You Can Read From That Page Anatolia Has Great Pİgeon Populatİon Wİth So Many Kİnds, Most Of Them Tumblers And Show Breeds .but In Central Turkey We Only Focus Our Local Performing Breed.in My City There Are Maybe More Than Couple Of Thousend People Raise Pigeons And As You Can Imagine There Is Big Competition For The Birds.

As I Always Say These Is A Big Virus When You Got In Your Blood You Can Never Take It Out And You Be Come A Pigeon Breeder.these Is A Gify For Me From My Grandfather He Was One Of The Most Famous Pİgeon Man 30 Years Ago.but I Have No Pİgeon Left From Him To Me These Is The Worst Part .last Two Years I'm Visiting Breeders Going Auctions And Trying To Colect The Best Birds Possible İn Order To Create A Good Bloodline With Performance And Good Coloration...looks Like It Will Take Minumum Ten Years To Create What I'm Looking For...


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2

HI TO EVERYBODY,

I JUST ADD THE ONE OF THE BEST BREEDERS PİCTURES İN THE MAIN GALLERY .THESE IS A 30 YEARS OLD BLOODLINE AND THEY CARRY SOME OF THE LEGEND NAMES AT THEİR BACKROUNDS.THEİR PERFORMANCE İS LONG TERM AND THEY DO KEEP İT FOR LONG PERİODS NOT FOR A SHORT PERİODS THAT İS VERY İMPORTANT FOR THESE BLOODLINES.MR. SELÇUK PEHLİVAN HAS THESE BIRDS FOR ALMOST TWENTY YEARS HAS BEEN PROVEN FROM THE OTHER EXPERTS AS WELL .

LAST COUPLE OF YAERS THERE ARE TO MANY LEGENDS HAS MANY STORYS BUT MOST OF THEM ONLY TALKS THERE ARE NOT MANY PROSEIONAL BREEDERS LEFT BECAUSE OF MANY REASONS .EVERYBODY IS TALKING OF THESE LEGEND BİRDS WHİCH BELONGS TO 1970'S .WE DO NOT HAVE REAL INFORMATION MOST OF THEM JUST TALK NOTHİNG ELSE.


----------



## zafer dal (Oct 25, 2008)

THESE İS A ANOTHER GOOD PERFORMER FROM ANKARA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIMNijMPlnI 

THESE BİRD ORGİNALY RAİSED BY MR ZAFER FROM ANKARA


----------

